# Substitute For Flaked Barley



## SJW (31/1/08)

What would be best to use instead of Flaked Barley in a stout? I can't get my hands on any here in Newcastle so would rolled oats be ok?

Steve


----------



## niceshoes (31/1/08)

SJW said:


> What would be best to use instead of Flaked Barley in a stout? I can't get my hands on any here in Newcastle so would rolled oats be ok?
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve,

I use Torrified Wheat instead of Flaked Barley in my stouts.


Ian...


----------



## scrogster (2/2/08)

You can often get flaked grains (wheat, barley, spelt, triticale, oats etc) at health food shops. They are different
sort of product to the proper brewer's flaked barley, but you can mash them without any problems.


----------



## kevnlis (2/2/08)

My local IGA and bulk goods stores sell a product called "rolled barley" which is the exact same stuff


----------

